# York Furnace - Collector Box Cover Cracked



## mmr1310 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a York Stellar Plus furnace with an A/C unit dating to the early 90's, I believe.   Technician was here to replace the blower motor and tells me that the collector box cover is cracked and is probably leaking down into the fan unit and that will cause me problems in heating season.  Told me that his office would need to call me back with a quote, which obviously made me nervous.

Can anyone provide some insight as to this collector box issue and whether a DIY project is possible and where I might go about buying this part?


----------



## mmr1310 (Jul 26, 2010)

P.S.
Not surprising, the phone call came from dealer that this part is not available and I would just need to buy a whole new furnace.  Any insight on what the collector box is, how I look for the crack myself [technician did not point it out], the possible effects of not repairing right away or whether a replacement could be fabricated?


----------



## mat (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the exact same problem.  What did you do about it?  I think it is ridiculous that I have to replace an otherwise perfectly good furnace because a $100 part needs replaced that is no longer available.  Were you able to have yours repaired?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what your referring to, I'm not familiar with that terminology.
If it's the condensate pump box, simply put some silicon over the crack and that should take care of the problem.  You could always relocate it after repair for good measure.


----------

